# 150 gal Mint Terribilis Viv



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

For the past month or so I have been working on converting my old reef tank to a Vivarium for my group of Mints. I am about to start planting, so I thought I would share some pics before I started. There will be a misting system installed and there is a waterfall on the far right that is not running yet. I also installed two fans that are kinda hard to see but they are in the top corners ( I used the ports that were drilled for my wavemakers). I tried epiweb for the first time and seeded it with moss mix, so we wil see how it grows in after a few months. For lighting I decided on 4 t8's and may end up adding two more. I'll post some more pics in a few days, hope you enjoy!
Chris


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet can't wait to see that tank when its planted! Those Terribilis should love that. 

Are you planning to have a mist system on this tank?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

NICE WOOD AND BACKGROUND ARRANGEMENT!! How many are you gonna put in there?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

That tank looks awesome so far, I cannot wait to see it planted!!!!!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Sick Tank buddy! Im jealous, each and every tank seems to look better and better!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...absolutely stunning hardscaping. I like how the epiweb branches in the background mimic the foreground branches. Add that to the size of this tank and I am absolutely green with envy. Seriously well done.

Have you given any thought to your substrate? Given the abrasiveness of gravel, I might worry about abrasions given the Terribilis rumored predilection to skin infections. I think I would opt for moss and leaves.

(I see you already keep Terribilis, and I don't, so take that for what its worth.)


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, Nice background! Isn't there a danger of a Terribilis swallowing one of those small pebbles?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, it looks great!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

azure89 said:


> Looks pretty sweet can't wait to see that tank when its planted! Those Terribilis should love that.
> 
> Are you planning to have a mist system on this tank?


Thank you!, Yes the Mist sytem should be here by Monday.



Julio said:


> NICE WOOD AND BACKGROUND ARRANGEMENT!! How many are you gonna put in there?


Hey Julio, it is a group of 6.



AlexRible said:


> Wow, Nice background! Isn't there a danger of a Terribilis swallowing one of those small pebbles?


Thanks Alex. The pebbles are just to fill in the space between the eggcrate and the front of the glass and the pond area so I dont think they will have a chance to swallow them. 



Boondoggle said:


> Wow...absolutely stunning hardscaping. I like how the epiweb branches in the background mimic the foreground branches. Add that to the size of this tank and I am absolutely green with envy. Seriously well done.
> 
> Have you given any thought to your substrate? Given the abrasiveness of gravel, I might worry about abrasions given the Terribilis rumored predilection to skin infections. I think I would opt for moss and leaves.
> 
> (I see you already keep Terribilis, and I don't, so take that for what its worth.)


I appreciate your compliments! The substrate is a mix of minced oak leaves, almond leaves, sphagnum moss, orchid bark, and cocofiber. The pebbles you see will either be under water or be covered by moss that I ordered from New england herp.The rocks are just a filler so that you dont see the false bottom and are only in the first inch of the tank between the glass and eggcrate. When I get it planted you will be able to see it a little better..


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

The tank is looking great.

You'll have to forgive me, but I don't see the epiweb... could you help me find it? I'm curious as to how you've placed it.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Occidentalis said:


> The tank is looking great.
> 
> You'll have to forgive me, but I don't see the epiweb... could you help me find it? I'm curious as to how you've placed it.


If you look in the veins in the background- I cut the eppiweb in strips and carved strips out of the top of the veins of gs. Once i had the hole in the gs I siliconed the eppiweb strips in and placed the moss mix from dart frog depot on top. I hope that makes sense but ill try and get some close up pics tonight.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> If you look in the veins in the background- I cut the eppiweb in strips and carved strips out of the top of the veins of gs. Once i had the hole in the gs I siliconed the eppiweb strips in and placed the moss mix from dart frog depot on top. I hope that makes sense but ill try and get some close up pics tonight.


I guess I see it now... it's covered in the moss mix I take it. 

What lighting are you using?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Occidentalis said:


> I guess I see it now... it's covered in the moss mix I take it.
> 
> What lighting are you using?


Here are a couple pics of the eppiweb strips covered in moss mix. I am using four 32watt t8's but if i can fit 2 more in the canopy I will go with 6.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Great start Chris, I love that wood is it manzanita?
Cant wait to see it planted!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Devanny said:


> Great start Chris, I love that wood is it manzanita?
> Cant wait to see it planted!


Hey Devanny,
Ya its Manzanita, just finished the first round of planting, more to come tomorrow!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

This viv is going to look awesome Chris! Lovin the background and wood.

Can't wait to see it planted.

Subsribed


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks really good im sure the terribs will love it! subscribed


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's amazing work with the arrangement of the wood/background!! I'm definitely gonna follow along and watch the progress of this!


----------



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow that look really great. keep us posted on the planting progress


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So aside from aquatic plants I am pretty much done planting the Viv.. Once things grow in a bit I may add a few more cuttings and some more orchids, but for now I am pretty stoked. Now if I could only get my camera to take pictures without washing out all the color..


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome tank!


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Hey Chris, did you get your Orchids and that big striped black and white brom from Orchid Dynasty? BY the way the tank looks awesome!


----------



## Joe-ness (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! Tank looks great. Cant wait to see it grow in a little more. Definitly subscribed!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like you've added a few extra plants huh? I'm stoked to see the misters water fall, moss growing and little tads in that tank!!!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

That viv is such a beauty! Post some pics of your terribs, please! I love mints (I am an owner of three), they are the boldest frogs you can get not to mention they look like vanilla frozen yogurt! lol.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Chris, 
As usual...awesome! I'm going to really miss being able to come over and see those tanks.

Ken


----------

